# THIS IS ONE OF KIND ALTIMA SE-R



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

ONE OF A KIND 2006 ALTIMA SE-R
WITH A LOT OF MODS
SUCH AS:
STAGGERED AXIS SUPER HIRO WHEELS
GREDDY EVO 2 EXHAUST
PIONEER Z2 HEAD UNIT 
ETC.

HERE A LYNK :
Nissan Altima SE-R 2006 Code Red


JUST LOST MY JOB NEED TO SALE IT ASAP
THROW ME AN OFFER


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about you losing your job. How much are you looking to get for it?


----------

